# Tamp Stand



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a nice, quality tamp stand for an L1. I have one of these now

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/tamping-stands/premium-tamping-stand.html

and have seen these

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/tamping-stands/premium-tamping-stand.html

but I think someone on here bought one and it did not fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Cream Supplies they do a similar one from Motta ,I have just sent for one myself.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think on the L1, the pf has offset lugs and that causes a problem with some stands


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think on the L1, the pf has offset lugs and that causes a problem with some stands


Certainly does as I found to my cost. The BB stand may be OK but I would get the clearance measured as the LI portafilter with spout(s) is over-size. If you're always holding the PF handle, it may be OK, but if you also want to be able to take your hand away, ie, leave the PF sitting in the basket, you'll need the ECM one BB sell. Does the job but is eyewateringly expensive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think on the L1, the pf has offset lugs and that causes a problem with some stands


Certainly does as I found to my cost. The BB stand may be OK but I would get the clearance measured as the LI portafilter with spout(s) is over-size. If you're always holding the PF handle, it may be OK, but if you also want to be able to take your hand away, ie, leave the PF sitting in the basket, you'll need the ECM one BB sell. Does the job but is eyewateringly expensive.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My current one works fine, but I hoped to find something a bit 'nicer'. I have heard that someone on the L1 forum makes them


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

what did you get in the end?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

frustin said:


> what did you get in the end?


A Veloce


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just persevered with what I have. I use a single spout most of the time so cannot use a work surface so need some form of holder. Seeing as this is resurrected I might have a look around again at what is out there.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I just persevered with what I have. I use a single spout most of the time so cannot use a work surface so need some form of holder. Seeing as this is resurrected I might have a look around again at what is out there.


I created a new thread, i was just interested in nickdebug's choice.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

http://hg-one.com/product/pf-cradle-l1/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bumper and Cafelat both make identical looking tamping stands


----------

